# women's vs men's boards



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

There are two main differences between men's and women's snowboards... the waist width is narrower on a women's board and women's boards are generally softer in flex when compared to similar men's models. You can ride a men's board, but a lot depends on your boot size. If you have an average women's size foot, you might find most men's boards difficult to control- especially if you are not very experienced (i am not sure if you are or not). You might want to consider sticking with a stiffer flexing women's board... I think this will optimize your performance. Although, if you feel up to it, there are plenty of women who rip on men's boards. Hope that helps.

Sierra Crew
Sierrasnowboard.com


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

A+ for the best answer to this question yet. I always recommend that people use gender-specific gear, but it isn't necessary if you are dead set on riding something else. Keep in mind that it may be uncomfortable to ride mens gear as a woman. I've yet to meet a dude who wants to ride a pink board, so I have no idea how it works the other way around.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

yea im 5'9" and i wanted a guys board but then decided it was a bad idea because of the waist width and just the fact that they are heavier and more stiff. a womens board would definately not be too lightweight for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Being a big girl, she should have no problem on a men's board in the future. However, for a first board and a beginner skill level, an appropriately sized women's board is probably a better idea because of the more forgiving flex and will be easier to turn and lighter.


----------

